# Download 2011



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone going ? Looks like a good line up :thumb:

ALICE COOPER
ALL THAT REMAINS
ALTER BRIDGE
ASKING ALEXANDRIA
AVENGED SEVENFOLD
BLACK STONE CHERRY
BLACK VEIL BRIDES
BOWLING FOR SOUP
BRING ME THE HORIZON
BUCKCHERRY 
BULLET FOR MY VALENTINE 
CHEAP TRICK
CLUTCH
DANZIG
DEF LEPPARD
DEVIL WEARS PRADA
DISTURBED
DOWN
DUFF McKAGAN'S LOADED
ESCAPE THE FATE 
EVILE
FM 
FRANK TURNER
GASLIGHT ANTHEM
GHOST
GWAR
HOLLYWOOD UNDEAD
JAMESON RAID
KORN 
LINKIN PARK
MADINA LAKE
MASTERS OF REALITY 
MR BIG
PENDULUM 
PUDDLE OF MUDD
RISE TO REMAIN
ROB ZOMBIE
SACRED MOTHER TONGUE
STRAIGHT LINE STITCH
SUICIDE SILENCE
SYSTEM OF A DOWN
THE CULT
THE DAMNED THINGS
THE KING BLUES
THE PRETTY RECKLESS
THIN LIZZY
TIMES OF GRACE
TRASH TALK
TURISAS
TWISTED SISTER
VERSAEMERGE
YOUR DEMISE

I think im heading down for the 5 days


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i wish mate, was there in 2007 and 2008 but funds are too low and work is in the way.. 

great festival!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The last one i went to was the one in Glasgow which was epic and good being close by, but this is more a roadtrip


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Duff McKagans Loaded - fantastic band, seen them about 2 years ago! Lineup looks great wish I was going.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

both times i went was donny race track. amazing event.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

only recognize a few names there, but i like watching funeral for a friend - streetcar live at donny from a few years back


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

For the Download line up isn't doing much for me. 

Admittedly, would love to see Avenged Sevenfold, System of a Down, Down and Disturbed but it doesn't warrant the whole weekend for me. May try and get a day ticked for the SOAD day though.  

Would have been more keen had I not got to see Rob Zombie at Brixton.


----------



## godiego (Mar 15, 2011)

For a split second, I thought you were talking about the music that you would like to download this year.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

im going!! been to the last 3 and i love it - proper metal fest!! i used to be a reading festival regular but it fell out of favour with me as it slowly became more commercial and less heavy - so download is perfect for me! rock on \M/


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The last one i went to was 2005 I think in Glasgow with Metallica and Linkin Park Headlining it then off to the aftershow party with Lostprophets (which were really sound guys)....I fancy Sonisphere to see Metallica again and Anthrax but then again, I know soo many people going to Download from Glasgow so it will be a lot of fun


----------



## King_Nothing (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm going, haven't got my ticket yet but will do soon. But in my opinion it's getting worse, the final straw for me was them announcing Def Leppard as the third headliner, only after they did it 2 years ago.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Anyone going ? Looks like a good line up :thumb:
> 
> ALICE COOPER
> ALL THAT REMAINS
> ...


the ones in red ive seen before.. and apart from SOAD i would love to see them all again.. but top of that list would be alice cooper... amazing!
in blue is the ones i'd like to see.. and top of that list is rob zombie!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

And recently added:

The Darkness
Skunk Anansie
Funeral for a Friend

Very excited about The Darkness, fantastic showmen


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Did anyone else go ? ? ?

Fantastic weekend, music was excellent, shame the campsite soo far away from the parking (3 mile walk!) and Sunday for me became a bit of a wash out 

Best band for me was SOAD !


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I bet SOAD were good. I stupidly never got round to getting a day ticket. 

Isn't it a ridiculous distance you have to walk from area to area. I remember last year having to walk from the car park to the campsite twice on the first day. Then it must have been a good 25-30 minute walk from the campsite to the arena. As much as I loved last years Download, in terms of camping and facilities, it's not up to much!  

Any other highlights though mate? Any surprises?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Robert was saying he has 16 blisters  ouch springs to mind i suppose if you get drunk you wont feel the pain!

I wanted to see Avenged Sevenfold & Pendulum. We had tickets to go to Pendulum when we got back from Vegas but with the bad weather never got to see them live in Aberdeen which was proper gutting...


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I remember being utterly f*cked after last years Download. Sonisphere is the one for me again this year and it's physically much smaller. 

Pendulum are very good live Abz, would love to see them play their own show though as they were supporting Iron Maiden at Sonisphere last year.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I am thinking about sonis disappointed I didn't go to download...


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

I went, SOAD were absolutely amazing. Agreed on the distance between campsite and parking, it almost killed me one way, let alone trying to haul it all back this morning through the mud! 

I watched Disturbed on Sunday planning to stay there all the way through till the end, but had to miss Bullet for my Valentine to go and get dry and warm again, the weather was just...freezing. 

All in all though, fantastic weekend. I'm waiting to see if there's going to be massive controversy over the GWAR performance.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

What did i miss with GWAR ?

At night the temperature really dipped, I was in the brown campsite and the west car park, 45 min walk (going fast), I did one trip on the Thursday i arrived and it nearly killed me, on the way back did 2 trips to pack up and realised i wasted 3 hours in walking 

I ended up partying with Chris Whyte from Malefice through SOAD and a photographer (Kevin Skull) from somewhere which made it a little more special as they were both excellent guys 

Personally i thought the onsite facilities were a lot better than i expected, I remember TITP and the toilets were awful, or even any car show they are disgusting, but the toilets were clean, the camping was too far and fine once there and the security did a decent job....Prices were a little expensive, but normal for such a festival.

Avenged put on a really good show i think, was happy to see Yashin as i used to know one of the band members, before he became famous lol

And yeah ended up with my feet covered in blisters and my hip filling with fluid, if it was summy i would have sat and watched it all, but standing, in the rain and wind in pain was not my idea of fun.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Oooh what happened with GWAR? They're a band I love but never had the chance to see them. 

Shame it was such a cold wet weekend. It was chilly in the evening last year and that was when it was scorching during the day.


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

GWAR had a dress up of the Queen on the stage, and then proceeded to rip her t*ts off and bleed everywhere as is the norm with their performances. There's footage of it on youtube already. The crowd went more than a bit quiet I thought when that happened. 

But then they do have a history of mocking celebrities in that fashion from what I've read.

Facilities I found were actually amazingly well. Pleasantly surprised that the toilets were as well maintained as they were, from what I could gather they were emptied 3 times a day? 

I was in white camp, and parked in West Car Park. Didn't even know there was a South as all the signage took me straight to West. One hell of a walk! Trolley for sure next time.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can't say I'm surprised by GWAR, also I'm surprised people found it that offensive. I'm pretty sure they fed Jerry Springer to some monster onstage once! haha

Glad to hear the facilities were better. I found last year there just didn't seem to be enough toilets or water points. I guess I compare it to Sonisphere which has a lot less people but just as many of each facility.


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

I think people were uneasy about it. 

The water points seemed few, I only ever found the one. But then I just filled a 10L container to the top and that was me sorted. Facilities on the whole were good though (plenty of food to be had!!)


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

I was there, just about thawed out now.
I was right at the front for Alice Cooper (as I have been everytime I have seen him during the past 30 years - damn, now I feel old) and also GWAR (first time I have seen them).

When you mentioned the controversy about GWAR I thought you meant the end of their show. They were late going on due to having to put the stage speakers into plastic bags because of the rain.
Then after about 6-7 "songs" Oderus Urungas said "right, now its time to cover you with my demon seed and <looks around, realises rest of band had walked off> err, right <runs off stage>.

Highlights for me were Kindred, Hollywood Undead, Avenged Sevenfold, Alice Cooper, Bullet for my Valentine and System of a Down. Biggest disappointment was Disturbed.


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Heh, yeah the ending was rather amusing. 

I know what you mean about Disturbed. I was down the front to the right. They weren't bad, but it just seemed...flat?


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

What pissed me off about Disturbed was that every other band played to the crowd. It was pissing down all day and windy but every band was "you people are amazing to be standing here in the rain just to see us"

With Disturbed the only time he actually spoke to the crowd was to order everyone to "get your fists in the air" not once or twice but 20 or 30 times.

By that stage I was like "******** mate, you are here to entertain me not the other way around".

Skindred on the other hand were excellent at playing the crowd.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Skindred were my suprise band of the weekend, fantastic live and really played to the crowd 

did you go to the Comedy Tent at all ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gutted i missed this.. 

work comes first sadly.. never get to concerts anymore because of it.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> gutted i missed this..
> 
> work comes first sadly.. never get to concerts anymore because of it.


Ill be going next year or Sonisphere, probably Download as the atmosphere was amazing....but lets see if they are willing to bring it back to Scotland, I was at it in 2004 on Glasgow Green and was amazing then


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm very tempted to try and goto both Sonisphere and Download next year, funds permitting. That way I should get to see the bands that couldn't make one due to being in another.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Osarkon said:


> I'm very tempted to try and goto both Sonisphere and Download next year, funds permitting. That way I should get to see the bands that couldn't make one due to being in another.


Well looks like Metallica have signed a deal with Sonisphere, so there is zero chance of them coming to Download 

I would have loved to have seen Anthrax and Anberlin....actually i just checked the line up and slightly gutted lol even the comedy tent has some amazing acts on ! ! ! !

Oh well


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

so who went? i did, it was amazing, perhaps my best year so far - maybe not in terms of the music but as a festival in general  this year i got stuck into the mosh pits which was great fun, i think you get more of the atmosphers when you are amongst the crowd, rather than at the back. highlights for me were:

korn, pendulum, bring me the horizon, devil wears prada, skindred, system of a down and linkin park

got very drunk all weekend which was great and even did all the fairground rides this year! so all in all, a great festival. shame about he rain on sunday although that did force alot of people to leave early - so no exit queues on monday morning!!!


----------

